# WF Users Collide



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Noodles.

McQueen or Monty?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

McQueen 



Hanna Laree or MEDO


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Medo

Alcoholic or David?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*David

~DES or Aussie?*


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Aussie

BreakTheWalls or Emperor NaS?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

NaS

Seabs or Killswitch?


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Killswitch.

Shutupchico or k2


----------



## k2! (Mar 19, 2009)

ChampionSmackdRaw said:


> Killswitch.
> 
> Shutupchico or k2


fucking hell peeps, take you this long to decide who's better! mayne


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

ChampionSmackdRaw said:


> Killswitch.
> 
> Shutupchico or k2


shutupchico. k2 is rather annoying.

Lostfan or Kantos.


----------



## k2! (Mar 19, 2009)

CBR said:


> shutupchico. k2 is rather annoying.
> 
> Lostfan or Kantos.


thank you! at least you answerd  but true, chico is a much better man then my self. i'm just the mixtape king afterall lol


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Lostfan.

Seabs or Headliner


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Seabs


Mcqueen or Andy3000


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

andy3000

championsmackdraw or rawesjericho


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

championsmackdraw is fucking god.

Seb or Craig


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> championsmackdraw is fucking god.
> 
> Seb or Craig


nah wrong choice, jericho won.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Craig

~Fallen Angel~ or CERB3RUS


Edit:

WTF where did Chico's post come from, it wasn't there a minute ago when I posted.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

maybe cuz it was edited.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

I know why Shutupchico chose differently, because I redrepped him and mentioned something in his "Why was my thread closed, all I did was piss about in it and so on" thread.


Anyways, Cerbs any day. No-one can top the resident evil rant.


Sgt. Pepper or Queen Enigma


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Queen Enigma. :side:


Mikey Damage or Role Model


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Role Model


CM Jobber or BoxxyFat


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ChampionSmackdRaw said:


> I know why Shutupchico chose differently, because I redrepped him and mentioned something in his "Why was my thread closed, all I did was piss about in it and so on" thread.
> 
> 
> Anyways, Cerbs any day. No-one can top the resident evil rant.
> ...


nah, it's cuz jericho's a better poster and i haven't seen him get any recognition. are u special? go back to building your raft to get off that island.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

ChampionSmackdRaw said:


> Role Model
> 
> 
> CM Jobber or BoxxyFat


BoxxxyFat.

BreakTheWalls or Seabs


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

rawesjericho is a troll.

shut up chico plz.

Seabs.... WEEBO or RICHIE?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

you're the troll, look at your screename. jericho speaks the truth from everything i've seen. championsmackdownraw is no champion, piece of trash more like it.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

WEEBO since I don't know who he is. 

Ladycroft or Aussie? (yeah I make the hard ones, sup)


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

croft, never seen aussie honestly. fallen angel mentioned her once and i thought she was talkin bout aussiefan whose pretty cool.

uhhh... croft, hannah, angel in a 3 way. another innovative move, i'm on my game.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Croft. :argh:

Azza or RITS


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

azza

itswhatido vs sxe


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

ItsWhatIDo

RATEDRKO-FRANKLIN or Gridiron Guru 89?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

neither, no one cares


Hannah or Lexie


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Lexie

Derek or AWESOM-O?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Derek

BreakTheWalls or Sticksy?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

BreakTheWalls 


Rajah or David


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

David.

JohnGotti or Nolo King


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Nolo.

King of Kings or WWF


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

which king of kings? well all of them>wwf

enigma vs cbr


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

CBR for me, though it's pretty close.


Pyro or Lostfan


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Fuck off. :side:

Lostfan. 

Dwayne Johnson or bboy


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

ouch, tough one.


bboy any day, dwayne pisses me off

bboy or johngotti


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Who?


Seabs or Killswitch?


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Killswitch for providing most of my music.


JohnGotti, huge cena hater? Compared hitler to cena? Don't remember? I ranted on him.

Medo or sXe


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

You're rants are useless.


sXe



BIE or Forum B!tch. 


Can't be arsed to put her new name, as i don't really know how to spell it...


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Forum bitch

who the hell is BIE?

CERBERUS (the ranter) or cerberus (the weird lurker guy)


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ranter guy provides some lulz, didn't know we had another one so I'll go for all caps Cerb.

Sticksy or ~Aussiefan(HBKAF) <------close one :/


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticksy

Role Model or Aussie


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Aussie

Rated-R™ or Rock Bottom


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

rock bottom

forum bitch vs king of kings sister


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

king of king's sister.

Postage or Alcoholic


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

King of Kings sisters obviously, Bitch looks like a crack whore who has been dragged seventy miles through rough country and then proceded to get beat within an inch of her life when the car stopped. :argh:

*Edit:*

I see, someone posted before me, he wasn't there a minute ago, odd. 

Postage then.


Boxxyfat or Gin


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Gin

Postage or DH


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Postage

Lostfan or Alcoholic


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Lostfan.




ChampionSmackdRaw said:


> Forum bitch
> 
> who the hell is BIE?
> 
> CERBERUS (the ranter) or cerberus (the weird lurker guy)





Lostfan said:


> Ranter guy provides some lulz, didn't know we had another one so I'll go for all caps Cerb.
> 
> Sticksy or ~Aussiefan(HBKAF) <------close one :/


That guy actually has a misspelled username. He's called "ceberus".

It's the guy with the DX avatar. 




Anyways, Rajah or Nitemare?


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Rajah

I can't think of anyone to compare.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Then why post then, brains?

Rajah


Doddsy_V1 or Doddsy or that other gay little Doddsy


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Neither

Hannah or Lexie?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Make a damn choice Gin!


Hannah


~Fallen Angel~ or BIE


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Fallen Angel of course although BIE got two HUGE arguments for her.

Headliner or John Mercer?


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Headliner

Rock Bottom or King of Kings


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

King of Kings or "the" king of kings ? 

KoK prob

WCW or I$e 8*D


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

WCW.

Certs or shut up seb.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Certs by far. 

shutupchico or Lister?


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Lister.

Queen Enigma, CM Jobber, TheLoneShark or Boxxyfat


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Boxxyfat

all the others are douches

stone cold sXe or Jim Coptafeel


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel

Felt I had to do this one

k2, Shutupchico, DX Bender, TheLoneShark, ChampionSmackdRaw, Lister, ceberus


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

shutupchico

Certs or Alcoholic?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ChampionSmackdRaw said:


> Lister.
> 
> Queen Enigma, CM Jobber, TheLoneShark or Boxxyfat



no no wait, u didn't pick me? this shouldn't be happening, can't be happening. it must be that rep, it has to be. a man of my decensy? i'm in shock... :shocked: see. lol

seriously though, certs.

tnafan vs heatwave


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

shutupchico said:


> no no wait, u didn't pick me? this shouldn't be happening, can't be happening. it must be that rep, it has to be. a man of my decensy? i'm in shock... :shocked: see. lol
> 
> 
> seriously though, certs.
> ...


I was doing it because they all got banned once. And are similar imo. Also, wtf does it have to do with rep? Seriously?

Tnafan, never seen heatwave

Sgt. Pepper or Juggalo240 (Or whatever he's called these days..)


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Sgt. Pepper.

Egame or Sticksy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pep

Lots of people have been banned at least once tbh ;D

TheLadyKiller or shutupseb

*edit*: damn my slow ass typing/msn


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

seb 

Booned or DESTINY


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

DESTINY

Stratus vs Fabolous ?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Stratus

Medo or Pyro?


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Medo

Andy3000 or McQueen?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Andy3000

Swagg or Rated-HBK?


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Swagg

rdlviper or truebluefan?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

TRUEBLUE

Postage or RKO920


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Postage.

Rock Bottom 3:16 or I Dwayne Johnson I


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ChampionSmackdRaw said:


> I was doing it because they all got banned once. And are similar imo. Also, wtf does it have to do with rep? Seriously?
> 
> Tnafan, never seen heatwave
> 
> Sgt. Pepper or Juggalo240 (Or whatever he's called these days..)


dude, i was just fucking with u for u over-reacting to me picking someone else a few days ago.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DWAYNE

shutupchico or shut up seb?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

seb obv

Lostfan or WWF 8*D


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Lostfan tbh.

Calatanotto (or whatever it is...) or CERBERUS


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

CERBERUS

Gin or Swagg ?


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Gin

Johnny Nitro or MysticRVD


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

RVD

MEDO or Mystery.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Medo

Lostfan or Sticksy


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy

McQueen or Derek


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

McQueen

RITS or azza?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

azza

McQueen or Sticksy?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Sticksy

will94 or Jim Coptafeel?


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Jimmy

~Fallen Angel~ or CERB3RUS (i went there gee ;D)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

~Fallen Angel~

BIE or AWESOM-O


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Bie

WWF or Pyro.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

WWF

BD or Pyro?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

BD

Gin or Hannah Laree?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Gin

TKOW or BreakTheWalls?


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

BreakTheWalls

rcwilson17 or Pyro


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

rcwilson17

Rajah or McQueen?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen

EGame or AWESOM-O?


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

AWESOM-O

BreakTheWalls or Taroostyle?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Breaketh Thine castleWalls.

Kibondo or John Mercer


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Mercer, who's kibondo?

John Mercer or ADR LaVeY


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Lavey

Queen Enigma or C3RBERUS?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Enigma 

Xain or Thear


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Thear is the better name, since I know few of these GFXers.

Can anyone tell me what my record is in this thread? Some one should be delegated scorekeeper here tbh. 

Auusie battle: Sticksy or Coptafeel?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Coptafeel


Certs or Alcoholic?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Coptafeel
> 
> 
> Certs or Alcoholic?


WOAH. Like, this is ...seriously hard:hmm:

Gonna go with Certs cos Alco beat me in UFC :side:


Postage or Swagg?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Postage.

Sticksy or Hannah.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Hannah :argh:

Lostfan or Stratus?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

LOST FUCKIN' FAN

DESTINY or Jaehyun 8*D


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Destiny.

Lostfan or Eveny Screwd


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

jae imo


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Lostfan won reid's match :side:

You forgot to put in a new match, you donut.

Weebo vs DH.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

weebo imo

u or me ?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

definately not u


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The rapists or the pedophiles?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

so you mean RB3:16 or Sticksy?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Both are frauds. 

THE RAPISTS Or THE PEDOPHILES?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

:hmm: 

I'm going to go with the rapists 

shutupchico or shutupchico


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

shutupchico

bag(neverbeenscrewed) vs


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

bag, great guy 

rajah or headliner


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Eveny Screwd said:


> so you mean RB3:16 or Sticksy?


Fuck off


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

E-drama 


Xtreme Stratus or Swagg?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

lol'd 

Swagg 

xtyne or callow


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Callow I guess, idk both are gfx'ers mainly afaik? Me ;D


Ownage or Austin101


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Ownage fo' sho'


Pyro or Derek?


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Derek.

CBR or The Enforcer.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

CBR

Role Model or Mickey Damage


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Micky for sure.

Pyro or Queen Enigma?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Pyro

Gin or Ken Anderson?


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Gin.

PatMan or Sticky?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Sticksy 

WWF or DH


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

DH

ADR or Mikey Damage?


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Got to go with my GIF co-conspirator, ADR

Xtreme_Stratus or Pyro?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro

Aussie or LadyCroft?


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Aussie

Role Model or MikeyDamage?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

prob Mikey

rajah or nitemare


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Rajah

Nitemare or David?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

David

BreakTheWalls or shut up seb


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Breakthewalls.

Eveny Screwd or Role Model.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

RM

WCW E. Dangerously or Derek?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WCW

ME or TLK.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

TLK, I guess

Postage or CERTS?


----------



## gmkhercules (Jan 6, 2006)

CERTS.

DDMac or Seabs?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Certs

Ownage or TheManWithThePlan (lazer)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ownage

Killswitch or McQueen


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

^^ DDMac

McQueen

Pyro or Alcoholic


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Pyro

Swagg or Xtreme_Stratus?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Swagg

Jim Coptafeel or Ownage?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jimmy

Andy3000 or McQueen?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

McQueen

ADR or Roman King


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Toughie... ADR is a fellow GIF god but Roman is a devoted Mariska supporter... I'll do a clone of both ADRoman 

The Lady Killer or Swagg?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Swagg

BreakTheWalls or Pyro?


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

BreakTheWalls

wwetna1 or rawesjericho


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

ummm... wwetna1

Hannah Laree or BreakTheWalls


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

BreakTheWalls

TheLoneShark or dxbender


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

TheLoneShark

shut up seb or Yeah1993?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

idk who those are so I'm just going to pick TLS I guess... 

John Merce or EGame


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

ShutupSeb and John Merce, as someone had to answer the two.


LadyCroft, Calattanotto, or Hannah Laree


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

LadyCroft

John Mercer or Seabs?


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Seabs


Awesome-o or Andy3000


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

awesome-o

Seabs, Shutup_Seb, Zergling_seb


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

seabs

LadyCroft or EGame?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sabby.

TheLadyKiller or Aussie?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

oh great pin me up against the nicest person on the forum


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

The lady killer kills Aussie 8*D 

idk 

Postage or Lostfan


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Lostfan idk/c

Jim Coptafeel or shut up seb

edit FUCK


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel

Sticksy or Hannah Laree


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

sticksy 

Derek or WCW


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW though I'm a Derek fan as well.

Pyro or BreakTheWalls?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Me. ~_~

TLK or BTW


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

TLK in a photo-finish. 

Alcoholic or seb?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Alcoholic

LadyCroft or ADR LaVey?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

LC

Derek or Yeah1993?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Derek

Sgt. Peter or Craig


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Sgt. Peter

Jim Coptafeel or Austin101


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

coptacreepy 

JBLoser or MIZ


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

JBLoser (haven't seen MIZ post yet...)

Yeah1993 or TNAFan123?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

TNAFAN123


Xtreme Stratus or Swagg


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Swagg.

Derek or McQueen?


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Derek

Headliner, Rajah, David, or Truebluefan


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Headliner. Why? Dunno, he's got attitude?

Seabs or Benjo?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

seabs

Pyro or Headliner


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Pyro, both are negative pricks tho.

Lostfan or Certs?


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Lostfan

Lostfan or Bigcal


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Lostfan

Certs or Egame


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Certs

Aussie or BreakTheWalls


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Aussie

Amp or Mikey Damage?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

AMP

Hannah or Medo?


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Me ;D

Lostfan or Role Model?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lostfan


Postage or CM Dealer


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Postage

Seabs or Sticksy?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Sticksy



Sticksy said:


> Postage or CM Dealer


What kind of horrible comparison is that man. :sad:

---

Stratus or Medo?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^Mafia Mod vs Unofficial mafia mod tbh:side:

Erm, Stratus I guess.


Invincible vs Aussiefan


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Neither


Hannah Laree or Hannah Hardy


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I thought it was obvious Postage 


Hannah is pretty amazing


Lostfan or Postage


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Me ;D

Austin101 vs ES


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

ES

Headliner or Rajah?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rajah

Mcqueen or Sticksy.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Sticksy

Stratus vs Postage ?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

POSTAGE IMO

I_AM_SLAM OR BABYBOY


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Slam

Hailsabin or IYF?


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

IYF.

TarooStyles or John Mercer?


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

TarooStyles

HBKAF or wwetna1


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

wwetna1 i guess....


Seabs vs ADR Lavey ?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Seabs*

WCW or AMPLine4Life?


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

AMP

Aussie or ADR?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMP 


edit: damn you hannah 

ADR


WCW or Derek


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Derek

Swagg vs BreakTheWalls ?


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Swagg

LadyCroft or Aussie?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Aussie

AMPLine4Life or Medo?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

AMP.

Breakthewalls or Cerb3rus


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

BTW

Seb or Egame?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Seb

Taroostyles or MakaveliRCW?


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

MakaveliRCW - my favorite Punk mark ;D

Ermmmmm shutupchico or Stratus?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Shutupchico

Lister or I Am Slam.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I Am Slam because I've heard of him.

Killswitch or The Lady Killer


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

:hmm: idk, gonna just go with KS

AWESOM-O or Role Model


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Awesom-O

Pyro or BreaktheWalls


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

BreakTheWalls.

That's like the 40th time that collision has been used this thread.

Sticksy or Queen Enigma.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sticksy

Derek or Aussie?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I call it a tie.
(Aussie)

Pyro or BreakTheWalls?


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

BTW.

Jim Coptafeel or LadyCroft?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

LadyCroft



The Lady Killer or Hannah Laree


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hannah Laree

Rated-HBK vs Emperor_NaS ?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Rated-HBK



bruteshot74 or IC?


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

bruteshot

Nolo King or JiGSaW?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Nolo

Jim Coptafeel or Pyro


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel honestly

DDMac vs isaac wat


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

They both own insane amounts so tie.

Headliner or shut up seb


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Uh. Headliner, I guess.

Certs or Postage.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Certs

Yeah1993 or Chiller88


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Chiller88

BreakTheWalls or John Mercer


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

BTW

Role Model or Killswitch


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

KillSwitch

TrueBlueFan or Adminstrator


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Administrator

Alcoholic or WCW Rules


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Alcoholic

Derek or Ownage?


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Ownaaage.

The Lady Killer or Daredevil Jeff?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Daredevil Jeff

Xtreme_stratus or thesoultaker


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

TST


Hannah Laree said:


> BTW
> 
> Seb or Egame?


Oh I see how it is.:side: 


Emo Dan or taylorfitz


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

neither

Role Model or Invincible


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

ROLE MODEL.

Derek or Seabs?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek

JBWinner or Certs


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Certs

The Lady Killer or Xtreme_Stratus?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Xtreme_Stratus

WWF or WCW


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW

Yeah1993 or shut up seb


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

shutupseb

Role Model or Jonn?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

RM

Aussie or LadyCroft?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Aussie

The Lady Killer or Nige?


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

The Lady Killer

Rajah or LadyCroft?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Rajah

Hannah Laree or The Lady Killer?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hannah Laree



Derek or John Mercer


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Derek

Pyro or 2Slick


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Pyro

CERB3RUS or ~Fallen Angel~ kinda went there again lol


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

idk who Fallen Angel is so Cerb3rus

Hailsabin or Aussie


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Aussie

The Notorious K.O.P or Szumi Horror?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

neither

TKOW or Alcoholic?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

TKOW :side:

Alcoholic or Derek


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Derek

Gin or Seabs?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seabs

AMP or Headliner


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

AMP

Seabs or John Mercer


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seabs


Alcoholic or Certs


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Certs 

Cowie or Aussie


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie

Derek or Seabs


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Seabs cause he let me use his RS account 

Mikey or AMP


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

they both kinda own

Certs or Andy3000


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

draw

role model vs rated-r


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

RM

Aussie or Jim Coptafeel


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Aussie

Derek or DDMac


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

DDMac, though I'm fond of Derek as well.

shut up seb or Yeah1993


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

seb

WWF or DH


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

DH

booned or bruteshot?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

BOOBS

bruteshot

The Lady Killer or WCW?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Lady Killer 

Postage vs Alcoholic ?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Alcoholic

Derek or PF69


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Derek

ADR or Jim Coptafeel?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Coptafeel

Sgt Pepper or Daredevil Jeff


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Sgt Pepper because I like his name better.

Rcwilson17 or MakaveliRCW


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

MakaveliRCW

Certs or Jim Coptafell


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Certs 

Hannah Laree or Lady Croft


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hannah Laree 




MakaveliRCW or Certs


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Fuck. That's tough. 

But I'll go with RCW because he's a fellow Ravens fan.


Damien Draimen or Icon ???


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Draimen.

CM Skittle or .Skittle.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

CM Skittle


Alcoholic, Certs, Ownage or Seb (aka battle of the ERTS connection)


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Certs

Fail or Mr. Monty (Battle of the ex-Mods)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Monty for sure.

Role Model or Lady Croft


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LC

Sticksy or Hannah?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hannah

MakaveliRCW or Derek?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MakaveliRCW



WWF or Ownage


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Ownage

Swagg or Minterz (Battle of the top Melina marks  )


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Swagg

Austin101 or TarooStyles


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Taroostyles 

BreakTheWalls or -Mystery-


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BreakTheWalls

~HBKAF or Team Technical


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

neither 

Des or Kib


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DES

The Lady Killer or Certs


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Certs

Sticksy or Josie.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Sticksy 

wwetna1 or gary year


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

wwetna1

Rajah or Platt or Mr. Monty (Battle of the Mods that have given CERB3RUS an Infraction)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Platt since he's a CM Punk mark. 

Pyro or shut up seb


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Pyro.

Enigma vs. Lexie vs. Hannah. vs. CERB3RUS vs. CBR vs. CM Jobber vs. king of kings vs. The Enforcer 
(Battle of the Enigma Clan :side


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I didn't know CERB3RUS was apart of that, lol. I'll go with Hannah 

John Mercer or Andy3000


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

John Mercer

ES or Kib


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

ES 

Nolo King or ItsTheBigShow (battle of the gimmick posters)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nolo King, lawls!

Swagg or Stratus


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Swagg since he likes some of the wrestlers I do and is a Tupac fan 

The Jiz or rawesjericho (battle of the top HHH haters)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Jiz. At least he's not braindead. rawesjericho makes some of the dumbest points imaginable, and doesn't even have a slight grasp on grammar.

Sticksy or WCW


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Agreed it's why he's the only member I've ever had on my ignored list. 

Sticksy 

Ownage or Lady Croft


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've never kept anyone on my ignore list. I've used it but just to see what it's like. 

There's been a lot worse than him, there was a lot more of them too when I was in your position.

Croft. 

Killswitch or Sgt. Pepper


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah that actually came before I was a mod, lol. 

Killswitch 

Crossface or rude awakening


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

rude awakening.

the king of kings vs. shut up seb


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

shut up seb because he's an an HBK mark

WWF or WCW Rules


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

WWF

Battle of teh GFX:
Destiny or JaeJae


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*~DESTINY~*

Certs or Swagg?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg

BreakTheWalls or TheSoulTaker?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

BreakTheWalls, he's a pretty cool guy. 

BKB Star or Stojy Freak?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

BKB Star

Swagg vs SoulTaker ?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Swagg*

Medo vs. Platt


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Medo

BreakTheWalls or Role Model?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

BreakTheWalls 

TKOW or Stratus ?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

TKOW :side:

Medo or Status?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Tough choice.  I'll have to go with my fellow Candice fan, Stratus.

Pyro or Swagg?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus

Derek or Craig


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Metus... a combo of the both 

Swagg or BreakTheWalls?

EDIT: Oops... too slow


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

BreakTheWalls

Rated-HBK vs Hannah ?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rated-HBK

Lady Croft or Ownage


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Ownage

ADR LaVey vs. Killswitch


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

ADR

Queen Enigma or Shutupchico (Battle of the annoying banned people)


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

ADR LaVey

StoneColdJedi™ or Fabolous 

Edit- Niether!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Fabo

Queen Enigma or Shutupchico (Battle of the annoying banned people)


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Shutupchico

Roman King or The Omen


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Roman King

DH or Rockbottom (battle of Canadians..eh)


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Edit:* DH.

Derek or Seabs?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Seabs

Rawesjericho or itsabigshow (or whatever his name is)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

If I had a gun to my head and was forced to pick rawesjericho

Austin101 or Rated R™


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Rated R

BoxxyFat or gary year?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

gary year

PoisonMouse or JazzIsTheQueen


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

eh? PoisonMouse...

Ken Anderson or Queen Enigma? (Battle of the Kennedy and Hardy marks :side


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ken Anderson. While he is a little too nuts over Kennedy, Enigma is an absolutely horrid wreck. Plus, Kennedy has talent, Hardy doesn't. 

BreakTheWalls or Jim Coptafeel


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BTW

Hawt ES or WWF


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWF

MakaveliRCW or Mcqueen


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

MakaveliRCW

Xtreme Stratus or Swagg


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Xtreme Stratus* 'cause I've known him longer. 



MakaveliRCW or -Mystery-?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

RCW

shutupchico or Invincible


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Invincible

Benmanrocky or Gin


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Gin

Aussie or McQueen


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

McQueen

Headliner or Derek


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Derek

ItsaBigShow or -Narc- 8*D


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

-Narc-

BreakTheWalls or Killswitch


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

BreakTheWalls

TKOW or CERB3RUS


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

TKOW

Medo or Postage


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Imma go with Chris "Postage" Gyrooooo

Pyro or Gin?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

EDIT: Pyro

shutupchico or Flanny?


----------



## Lephanto (Sep 7, 2008)

Flanny.

RatedR™ or Eveny Screwed?


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Rated R.

wwetna1 or Gin.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

tna

alim vs rcwilson


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Alim

Alcoholic or Certs?


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Certs

Killswitch or Seabs?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Seabs

Emperor_NaS or ShocK


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Emperor_NaS 

Aussie or Lady Croft


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lady Croft

Medo or Stratus


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Stratus

wwetna1 or Pyro


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

ummmm, Pyro by a hair

BreakTheWalls or wwetna1


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

BreakTheWalls, though I like both.

edge43 or ItsaBIGSHOW


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

edge43 as he isn't the gimmick posting king

ADR LaVey or MakaveliRCW


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

RCW


Austin101 or bigcal


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

austin101

shutupchico or heatwave


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

shutupchico


Sticksy or LC


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Sticksy

Swagg or Aussie


----------



## Blacwolves (Feb 26, 2009)

aussie

medo or cerbs


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd take cerbs over myself cus he's Awesome 

King Rated-R™ or ADR LaVey ?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ADR


Certs or McQueen


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*McQueen*



Swagg or Sticksy?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Swagg

Stratus or MakaveliRCW


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

RCW

Seabs or Killswitch?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Switchy


Sgt. Pepper or Jim Coptafeel


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Sgt. Pepper

Yeah1993 or KiNgoFKiNgS23


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Erm...Yeah1993

MakaveliRCW or John Mercer?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

MakaveliRCW

Fabolous or Foreshadowed


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Fabolous

-PHANTASY- or TKOW


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

-PHANTASY- 

Crystal or Hotdiggity11


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

StoneColdJedi™;7404062 said:


> Killswitch or Seabs?





Medo said:


> Seabs





Sgt. Pepper said:


> Seabs or Killswitch?





Sticksy said:


> Switchy


1-1 



McQueen or Sticksy?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

McQueen red bars must stick together. 

Seabs or Derek


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Derek.

Certs or Cerbs. (Battle of the very similar names! :side


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Certs tbh

Isaac wat or WCW?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

edit: fuck you all

WCW

Certs or McQueen


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

McQueen

Pyro™ or Ownage


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Pyro

RCW or Sticksy.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

RCW

Swagg or Nas


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Swagg 

AWESOM-O or booned


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Awesome-O.

EGame or ItsWhatIDo.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

ItsWhatIDo

Roman King or Princess Xtyne


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Roman King

MakaveliRCW or Killswitch?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

RCW

Medo or Omen (WOW Gods)


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Medo

Cerbs or Killswitch?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Tough but I give Cerbs the edge cause he's a Raven fan, lol. 

bigcal or Eveny Screwd


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

bigcal - random choice, tbh.

MakaveliRCW or Killswitch?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Tough one tbh  but i'd go with the HBK mark MakaveliRCW (<3 Switchy)

Xtreme Stratus or StoneColdJedi™


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus he always amuses me even if he does hate my favorite wrestler, lol

Knockout_Show™ or BIE


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Knockout_Show™

wwetna1 or BreakTheWalls


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Thats very tough two of my favorite posters. I'm gonna have to pick my fellow redbar friend in B.T.W though. 

Derek or Headliner


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Headliner cus i know him better

rKo or Gin


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Derek

Pyro or John Mercer?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro is cool despite his over negativity, lol. 

Swagg or wwetna1


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

Swagg.

Brian4848 (the one who said **** was ok) or Shutupchico.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Shutupchico

Aussie or Lady Croft


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie

BreakTheWalls or Certs?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

BreakTheWalls

Ownage or Derek


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Derek 

Medo or ADR


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

ADR

DPETE or Near?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

DPETE!

Headliner or Platt


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Headlier (I'll stick by my American fellow)

2Slick or Pyro?


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Pyro

-Mystery- or Derek


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Derek

~Fallen Angel~ or Hannah Laree


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Hannah

KingCrash or ADR Lavey


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

KingCrash

wwetna1 or rKo


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

wwetna1 

TripleG or Rated-R Champ


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Triple G, he's a big contributer to the Entertainment section. 


Awesome-O or Role Model?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Awesome-O

JSL or GeeFat™


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

GeeFat

Austin101 or Taroostyles


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Taroostyles

Yeah1993 or Seabs


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Seabs.

Pyro or MakaveliRCW.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

RCW

will94 or DDmac (recently de-modded staff)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

will94 I will miss the Cabanarama stamp of approval  

BreakTheWalls or Derek


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

BreakThe Walls. (why was will94 demodded?)

wwetna1 or Gin.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

No idea really the decisions about that was decided by admins so I didn't know till it happened. 

wwetna1 

sirdilznik or Alim


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Alim.

ADN or HGF?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

ADN

-Mystery- or Nige™


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Mystery.

Medo vs Hawt Es.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Medo

Chrisp_Morg or wuthering ise


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Chrisp-Morg (Because He's a Villa Fan)

Ken Anderson or Legendkiller21


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Ken Anderson

TKOW or MakaveliRCW


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

MakaveliRCW

ADR LaVey or KingCrash


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

King Crash

Craig or Sticksy?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Both are Great but i'll go with my friend ADR Lavey.

King rKo or Flanny ?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Flanny

Ryan Smith or PatMan


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

PatMan

RCW or Medo


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*RCW* ~ Medo's a cool cat, but RCW is more my kinda guy in terms of wrestling opinions. 


Taroostyles or TripleG?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Taroostyles


BreakTheWalls or Derek


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

BTW

Booned or John Mercer


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Booned

sXe or PF69


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

PF69

Damien_Draiman™ or azza


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

azza

Pyro™ or BreakTheWalls


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Pyro

Flanny or -PHANTASY-


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

-PHANTASY-

eyebrowmorroco or Northern Soul


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco

King rKo or X-Static


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

King rKo

Centigold or Hotdiggity11


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Diggity

ChampSmackdRaw (or something) or Lostfan (battle of....two guys that are WF posters :side


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lostfan

Yeah1993 or Austin101


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah1993

Chain Gang solider or bruteshot74


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

CGS

CBR or CSR


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

CSR

Awesome-O or Aussie


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Aussie (She's my fuckin' girl 4 lyfe )

N/A vs. David

The battle of slackers.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

N/A

Fabolous or Benjo


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Fabolous

Gin or Postage


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Postage (he loves Seinfeld).

JBWinner or TraceTheWood.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

JBWinner

BigCal or Yeah 1993


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah1993

Andy3000 or McQueen


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

McQueen

Killswitch or BreakTheWalls


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

BreakTheWalls

Taroostyles or Stinger-Splash


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

Taroostyles

Edgehead2000 or Gary Year


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

gary year. Very good poster

Swagg or Hailsabin


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Swagg

Xtreme Stratus or Medo


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Medo.

Crossface or WWF.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Crossface

ItsWhatIdo or Ken Anderson


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

ItsWhatIdo

The Notorious K.O.P or Nige™?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nige.

Seabs or Aussie?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Seabs (barely know Aussie).

yottsu/Bruiser Blasko.


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

Blasko

KillSwitch or PF69


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

KillSwitch 

Rockhead or Jeritron 5000.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Jeritron 5000

Postage or Cerbs


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Cerbs

wwetna1 or The Omen


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

wwetna1 

Benmanrocky or JBWinner


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

wwetna1

M.S.S.I or TripleG


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

TripleG

BreakTheWalls or Seabs


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

BreakTheWalls

ADR LaVey or KingCrash


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

ADR

IC or Crystal


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Crystal 

SM28 or yottsu


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

yottsu

Certs or Aussie


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Aussie

MakaveliRCW or BreakTheWalls?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I like BTW but I got to go with MakaveliRCW

Flanny or ADR LaVey


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*ADR LaVey* ~ Flanny's cool, but I'm just getting to know him. ADR always hooks me up with nice gifs. 

MakaveliRCW or Pyro?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

MakaveliRCW. 

Aussie or BreakTheWalls?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

BreakTheWalls even though I like Aussie

TKOW or Pyro


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

TKOW

King rKo or Centigold


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Centigold buries him with 1000 threads.  


RB316 v. Hannah (Plagiarism COLLIDES!)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Hannah by far

Hannah or -Flex- (Aka the guy who claims to have made her  )


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Flex

RCW or Hannah


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

RCW

hotrod or minterz


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

minterz because he likes Melina 


Swagg v. Teh Razr


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Swagg - without a Fucking doubt 

Cerbs or Teh Razr


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Cerbs

KIF or Sticksy


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

KIF

Jax_the_ax or Doddsy V1


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Doddsy V1

Teh Razr or Minterz


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Minterz

Hannah or LadyCroft


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

LadyCroft


robinkiller or Rated-HBK


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

robinkiller

hotrod or trish/torrie lover


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Trish/Torrie Lover

-Narc- or The Marksman


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Marksman

The Omen or BobLoblaw


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Bobloblaw

ADR_Lavey or Stone_Cold_sXe


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Both are great Mickie fans but i'll go with my man ADR Lavey luv you Ben 


Hannah Laree or Aussie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Aussie


Doddsy_V1 or Xtreme Stratus


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Hannah Don't really know Aussie that well

KingCrash or Platt


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

KingCrash

wwetna1 or Benjo


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

wwetna1 - I love myself  

Medo or Flanny


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Medo (just).

bruteshot/Pyro.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Pyro 


Aussie or Doddsy_V1


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Doddsy_V1.

~Fallen Angel~ or EGame.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

~Fallen Angel~

Austin101 or bigcal


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

bigcal.

Andy3000 or IC


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Andy.

luminaire/AIW.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

AIW cause he's a DBZ fan. 

Cerbs or King Rated-R™


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cerbs

- I also have love for a fellow DBZ fan in AIW though he is repping the wrong Saiyan (Gohan)

Swag or Straus


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Swagg 

Minterz or Teh Razr


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Minterz


Gin or Aussie


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pretty tough but I'll pick Gin

Heatwave or JSL


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

JSL

I can't believe that you would ask me that or don't know that me and Heatwave constantly get into it in the NBA thread 

LethalWeapon000 or shutupchico


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

shutupchico

Pyro or AWESOM-O


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

wwetna1 said:


> JSL
> 
> I can't believe that you would ask me that or don't know that me and Heatwave constantly get into it in the NBA thread
> 
> LethalWeapon000 or shutupchico


Yeah I know I did that on purpose honestly  

Pyro

Sonko or ~DESTINY~


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

That's isn't funny :kane:

Sonko wins 

John Mercer or Mystery


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Mystery since he's one of the original CM Punk fans on this board. Well from the time I joined here anyways. 

Lady Croft or Aussie


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lady Croft - any girl who loves Trish in baby oil is my kind of girl

Derek or Killswitch


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Derek

Headliner or Rajah


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Rajah

Medo or Aussie


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Aussie 

Pyro or GeeFat


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Pyro obv  


*Seabs or Medo?*


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Medo 

Seabs or Derek (The bitter battle of the smods that jobbed to BTW)


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Seabs*

Swagg or Xtreme Stratus


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Swagg as I got no love for Candice

Killswitch or John Mercer


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Killswitch

Flanny or TKOW


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Flanny


ADR or StoneColdJedi


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

SCJ I suppose

tmwtp or wcw?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Tough one, but I think WCW. (if you're talking about the same WCW I'm thinking about :side

wuthering ise or Role Model


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Role Model.

thehotrod or bboy.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

thehotrod

Fuck that idiot known as bboy 

RCW or ADR Lavey


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

ADR Lavey

Roman King or The Omen


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Omen


Killswitch or Certs


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Killswitch

Fabolous or KiNgoFKiNgS23


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Fabolous

Cerbs or Austin101


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

101.

Killswitch/DH Star.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Killswitch

Centigold or MandibleKickToTheFace.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Centigold

Killswitch or Platt?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Killswitch*

Swagg or ADR Lavey


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Swagg


CM Skittle or Dele?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

CM Skittle

Craig or Medo?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Medo

Postage or John Mercer


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Postage

Pyro or Perro


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Pyro

ADR Lavey or The Lady Killer


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

ADR LaVey

Rated-HBK or Rated Y2J


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Rated-HBK 

Hailsabin or sirdilznik


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

sirdilznik

MakaveliRCW or -Mystery-?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

tough call but i say Mystery as he is a bigger Cena mark. Sorry RCW 

Medo or ADR. battle of former wow mods.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

ADR

Pyro or sXe?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Pyro™

Postage or DH?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

DH 

Starbuck or WWF


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WWF.

JBWinner/luminaire.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

JBWinner

Yeah1993 or MakaveliRCW


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*MakaveliRCW*

-----------

antonypotter or fujiko


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

who? Antonypotter for having an awesome name.

Pyro or BabyBoy?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Pyro. He might hate kennedy and punk mark now, but he gave me confidence when i was starting out here with kennedy love..

role model or mikey damage


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Role Model

JuulDk or The SoulTaker


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The SoulTaker*

*Seabs or Killswitch*


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Seabs

Medo or Stone Cold eXe?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Stone cold

Me or TKoW.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*TKoW

Shock or Benjo *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Shock.

Medo or Lexie.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Medo 

Swagg or Stratus


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Swagg

WWETNA1 or rawesjericho.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

wwetna1. rawesjericho is annoying...

Headliner or John Mercer


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Headliner

Pyro or perro


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro

Lady Croft or Aussie


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

MakaveliRCW said:


> wwetna1. rawesjericho is annoying...


Interesting that one of them is now banned.... 

Aussie

TKoW or Pyro?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

TKoW :side:

D.M.N. or Emperor DC?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

DC


Certs or Lady Croft


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Croft.

Derek/Mr. Joe Perfect.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Derek

Yeah1993 or Stojy?


----------

